# Eezox to clean/lube ?



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Just got a bottle on the recommend of a friend...I've read some very positive reviews on the stuff... Wondering if anyone here uses it as well...If not,what do like to use ?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I use Break-Free to clean and Hoppes to lubricate.


----------

